

Externalize, Secure and Manage APIs with Node.js - jguerrero
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-loopback-api-gateway-sample-applications/

======
rmgraham
As annoying as some parts of Node's programming model are, this really seems
like the perfect job for it.

